# What will the RIPS Drag R 34 run



## bobstuart (Sep 30, 2006)

A Poll to see what people think the RIPS Drag R34 will run in the UK.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

9's i reckon once Jeff gets the hang of it, it'll take some practice but i'm sure he'll get there :thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I dunno on this one.

It's like buying a 9'second car from Japan but it only runs a high 10. but some of them run 8's.


Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Within how long though? First meeting or in the first season?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

m6beg said:


> I dunno on this one.
> 
> It's like buying a 9'second car from Japan but it only runs a high 10. but some of them run 8's.


Excellent answer, it will run what it runs. Quite frankly anyone who has voted 11s are complete imbeciles though - assuming they aren't talking about the first run or so which will no doubt give Jeff a fair case of the shakes for a while haha.

I voted 9s, though acknowledge the variables that could effect that and there is every chance it could "only" do solid 10s. On the right track with the right driver on the right day it should be deep into the 9s, but you can't guarantee all of that coming together.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Within how long though? First meeting or in the first season?


The rules state you need to back up your time to be posted within 1% on the day. So your 9 second pass is not classed as a propper run.

Good shit     

And before you say did i back my 9 in the lemon up its yes. Same as the white.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Mick

Edit to say DID YOU BACK YOUR 9 SECOND RUN UP [email protected] RIPS??????


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Come on Mick, sharpen up mate, lol.

We arn't talking about backing anything up just yet, we are talking about what times it'll run and within how long.

Obviously once its done a time, then it needs to be backed up, keep up with the play mate:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Come on Mick, sharpen up mate, lol.
> 
> We arn't talking about backing anything up just yet, we are talking about what times it'll run and within how long.
> 
> Obviously once its done a time, then it needs to be backed up, keep up with the play mate:thumbsup:


SO the 1.3 60ft on the 9 sec pass could be a crisp packet run the same as tim got when he ran the duke car.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Speak english mate, whats a chrisp packet got to do with 60ft times?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Like you just said on MSN you never backed it up.

So the run you did in Jeffs car was a one run wonder. You need to back things up mate. If you are giving it the big one then lets see the big back up like the rest of the UK tuners.


Mick


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Speak english mate, whats a chrisp packet got to do with 60ft times?


something tripped the timing because a full weight r34 does not do 1.3 60fts


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Tommy F said:


> something tripped the timing because a full weight r34 does not do 1.3 60fts


And that is the truth.


Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Now I've heard everything, lol, whatever man!!!

Who says you can't get a 1740kg R34 GTR to run 1.3s in the 60ft?

I'll tell you exactly what tripped the 60ft timing, the front of the front wheels, 1.39 seconds after the rear of the front wheels reconnected the beam at the start line, pretty simple really!!

So an official timeslip from an official track, with video evidence must all be fake then aye? Doesn't that seem alot of trouble for me to go to?

Why can't you guys ever just accept that what you've done may not be the best it can be done? Quite sad really. (tounge in cheek, in a wind up kind of way)

Rob


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Didn't one of the belts come off before Rob crossed the line anyway?

Think good times can be EXPECTED from this one!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

The run was an absolute mess and I'm the first to admit it.

On the 9.7 there was over 3 seconds where I was either on the limiter or off throttled.

I backed out at 1000ft cause the power steer belt had came off and I was heading for the center line and couldn't hold it hence the low mph.

Anyway, it'll run what it runs and I'm sure Jeff will do it justice, I just hope all the knockers have the class to congradulate Jeff if he does well and beats my time cause all the excuses they have come up with so far will all be out the window then won't they.......

Rob


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

this thread better not be another Rob v Mick slug-fest.... A time is a time, whether or not it's backed up for the record books.

I did a massive #2 this morning. Are you all saying I need to do another one to back it up before I can claim it? I mean, it had a smell that will outlast religion.....


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea cant wait to see this car run over here at shakespear. Good luck Jeff my man.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

frostmotorsport said:


> I did a massive #2 this morning. Are you all saying I need to do another one to back it up before I can claim it? I mean, it had a smell that will outlast religion.....


Quote of the century :bowdown1: 

I agree backing it up is required if you want to claim a record but there's no denying its done a 9.7 which is still quicker than the Lemon has ever gone :chuckle: 

Over to you Mick............


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

One way to make it faster Rob :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Rob, what Jeff needs is the power of...










It's good for ta(L)king seconds off your times...

:chuckle:


----------



## beaumackenzie (Jan 21, 2008)

Tommy F said:


> something tripped the timing because a full weight r34 does not do 1.3 60fts


lol yeah it does, specially when it is built by RIPS. 
:chuckle:
YouTube - Robbie Ward R34 Blue GTR Meremere


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

FFS, the thing hasn't even landed on UK soil yet. Ladies please.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

matt j said:


> One way to make it faster Rob :thumbsup:


:clap: Awesome, well done, but Mick can't get himself off the line properly let alone helping Jeff so thanks but no thanks  keep em comming this is great fun


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> :clap: Awesome, well done, but Mick can't get himself off the line properly let alone helping Jeff so thanks but no thanks  keep em comming this is great fun


Glad you saw it in the spirit it was posted in Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Tommy F said:


> something tripped the timing because a full weight r34 does not do 1.3 60fts


Show me a picture or a video of a full weight UK 33 or 34 almost dragging the rear bumper on the track and almost lifting the fronts at launch on 9 inch DOT tyres and I'll bet its 60ft is a very low 1.4 or a high 1.3 also, trust me its very possible.

I'm sure if you think the Drag-R is nothing special or "fake" off the line you'll have no problem finding that pic for us all to see aye? If you can't find such a pic, heaven forbid you might be wrong??? 

Rob


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mid 1.5's in the Taisan. I hope Jeff runs a decent time after all the hassle he has been through. It may take a while to get used to but after seeing him drive the old speced car at TOTB, I dont think it will take long.








Smokey :smokin:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I'm sure he'll be fine too, I was impressed with the 11.2 he got with what he had.

A solid 10 shouldn't be too much of a step for him I'm sure.

Rob


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I'm sure he'll be fine too, I was impressed with the 11.2 he got with what he had.
> 
> A solid 10 shouldn't be too much of a step for him I'm sure.
> 
> Rob



what power was his car running before with the first RIPS engine Rob?









Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

IIRC it was about 625ish Smokey


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

his thread went sour quite quickly didnt it. Im looking forward to seeing this car go. I'd be gutted if people sat there knocking shit out of my car that i'd just put a good amount of wedge into. 

Dean j


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

...and also. Last year my car (32, 296 at the wheels) did a 12.9, then couple hours later, a 12.4. My first and only ever runs. Im sure there isn't a twat out there that would deny me that 12.4, is there? Surely its gonna be down to the driver as to what the car does??? 

I'll pray for a nine for what this fellas probably had to read here today.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

when i see this thread,i really hope that the car will do a low 9´s,so that all the people who speak bad on here,have nothing to laugh.

why in the world is these bad words needed??

Alex


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

9s easy:thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I'm sure alot of the "talk" is all in fun, we wind each other up alot on these threads, I do it to Mick, he does it to me, lots of people do it to lots of people and for the most part it great fun.

I still think, deep down, a few of these guys are genuinly quite worried about this 10 second street car and maybe their "wind ups" do have a little bit of "**** me, what if this thing does actually run 9.7 or heaven forbid even quicker than Robs time" what will we say then? :nervous: :nervous: 

Seeing as we are in the photo shop mood, I have this little beauty to add:










No towing required by the Lemon thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Smokey 1 said:


> what power was his car running before with the first RIPS engine Rob?Smokey :smokin:


About 630hp which is a little less than it has now 

Rob


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

dean j said:


> his thread went sour quite quickly didnt it. Im looking forward to seeing this car go. I'd be gutted if people sat there knocking shit out of my car that i'd just put a good amount of wedge into.
> 
> Dean j


yeah but who gives a sh1t what other people think. if jeffs happy with it thats whats important, and from what ive seen so far i think he'll be relatively pleased.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

itll run what it runs and regardless, its a class bit of kit in my opinion, lets just wait and see.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

'**** me'? A rather select choice of phrase don't you think Rob?


----------



## beaumackenzie (Jan 21, 2008)

hmmm, i dont think many people in the uk realize this, but mere mere drag strip is like a dirt track compared to some of the drag strips in the uk. 

the very course area infront of the launch not to mention the half track bump in the left hand lane caused by a soft spot under the track. 

if anything Drag R is going to go quicker if not faster than it did here.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

The car has the capability to run mid 9's, no doubt about it, on it's first and only pass it has run a 9.7 with a seasond driver. The question is will the Jeff be able to run a 9 second pass being unfamilure with the car again in its first outing with him driving? I don't think so, its a tall ask for someone who isn't used to the car or hasn't drag raced in a fair while, and I think many of the lemon henchmen will jump on here saying all kinds of rubbish because it didn't run the time rob did. I believe with the current unchanged setup Jeff will do 9's, but you all have to give him a little bit of time to get used to the car and learn how to drive it, comon sense really. Good luck Jeff, whatever time you run first outing i'm sure it will put a smile on your face a mile wide and thats all that really counts.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I'm sure alot of the "talk" is all in fun, we wind each other up alot on these threads, I do it to Mick, he does it to me, lots of people do it to lots of people and for the most part it great fun.





Dynamix said:


> I think many of the lemon henchmen will jump on here saying all kinds of rubbish because it didn't run the time rob did.


I think you'll find the so called henchmen will be the first in the que to congratulate Jeff and RIPS. :thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

beaumackenzie said:


> hmmm, i dont think many people in the uk realize this, but mere mere drag strip is like a dirt track compared to some of the drag strips in the uk.
> 
> the very course area infront of the launch not to mention the half track bump in the left hand lane caused by a soft spot under the track.


Is that why I have pix of the 240s front wheels off the ground at about 1/2 track, always wondered what that was, cheers :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

if it runs an 8, i'm outta here!!!

lol

mook


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

Rob..What are the specs on this blue r34 ? turbo ? gearbox ?


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

matt j said:


> I think you'll find the so called henchmen will be the first in the que to congratulate Jeff and RIPS. :thumbsup:


Another case of only time will tell.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

with the os88 fitted i see 8,s with that kinda power


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

max1 said:


> with the os88 fitted i see 8,s with that kinda power


Not a chance at 1700kg

look at hughs 34 it was full weight with a 3l os engine and box and its best run was a 10.1


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Tommy F said:


> Not a chance at 1700kg
> 
> look at hughs 34 it was full weight with a 3l os engine and box and its best run was a 10.1


What does that have to do with anything? There could be a number of reasons why Jeff goes quicker or why Hugh didn't go quicker than that.

Jeffs car has been built as a solid 10 second street car, if he does better than that we'll both be over the moon.

To run a very low 9 or just into the 8s at 1740-1760kg requires 1300-1400hp on a very clean pass in a street GTR, so we might as well forget that right now.

Rob


----------



## beaumackenzie (Jan 21, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Is that why I have pix of the 240s front wheels off the ground at about 1/2 track, always wondered what that was, cheers :chuckle:


thats all motor baby. lmao:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

What tranny is this car running ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

SR BEAST said:


> What tranny is this car running ?


The 240z has an old school T400 auto


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

DO THE MATH ON PAPER GUYS 
my own gtr32 weighs in at 1520kg and has 700hp at the wheels ran two back to back 9.2,s at pod


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

Drag Performance Calculator
try this


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> The 240z has an old school T400 auto



I meant the R34 not the Z


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I hope Ludders manages to run 9's in it. I think it's a fantastic car and I'd love to see some really quick times from it.

Just hope everyone gives Ludders time to get used to it and don't shoot him down if it takes him a while to get up to speed.

We're all here as we're all enthusiasts of the Skyline. Shouldn't we just all be getting behind owners trying to achieve things and not trying to knock them back before they've even given something a go ?


----------



## beaumackenzie (Jan 21, 2008)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: wow 9.2 with 700 hp @ the wheels.....

92 gts4 rb30det
fully stripped apart from dash complete, pedals handbrake gear shift and seats.

1/4 in 10.59
trap speed 197kph
1/8 in 6.1
60 ft 1.8

498 hp at all four 
torque 487 ftpnd 
@10 psi
auto trans with transbrake

rear wheel drive only....

another 200 horse to break into 9's


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

SR BEAST said:


> I meant the R34 not the Z


It "had" a ppg dog box but that didn't last long, its now getting a OS88 sequential which hopefully will do the trick.

Rob


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Looks like I had better run a nine then!! :thumbsup: 

Anyone know a good diet? :chuckle: :chuckle: 

Jeff


.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

nitrous diet real good mate the more the better the results


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

max1 said:


> nitrous diet real good mate the more the better the results


Max1

Sorry to change the subject 

Do you have any plans to enter totb this year
If you do,i think your 9.2 car could help bag a good few points for the skyline team.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

max1 said:


> nitrous diet real good mate the more the better the results


I agree!!! but Jeffs motor made plenty of power without lots of NOS.

Although it looks like Jeffs engine has enough NOS gear to make 100,000hp, lol, we never did use the multi port kit and no NOS was used on its test pass.

I've told Jeff he is welcome to unplug the NOS solinoids for the multi port kit for all to see so people know there is still plenty of power to come at a later stage if he so wishes  

Rob


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

High 9's when Jeff gets to know the car.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Any 9 from a 1740kg car street built for 10s would be a real bonus  

Rob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

NBM33 said:


> High 9's when Jeff gets to know the car.


It's already done that with a crap gearbox and less than perfect run.


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Rob, how much does the NOZ cool the intake charge? Could you get any reasonable cooling from a 25 shot?


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

Boosted said:


> It's already done that with a crap gearbox and less than perfect run.


Thats the problem it was a one run wonder, if they had run again they could have backed up the time, but for some they did not do that  

On the vid it does not look like the 1.3 60ft maybe its the same as tims 1.1 at the pod last year.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Tommy F said:


> Thats the problem it was a one run wonder, if they had run again they could have backed up the time, but for some they did not do that
> 
> On the vid it does not look like the 1.3 60ft maybe its the same as tims 1.1 at the pod last year.


You probably notice that I tend to keep a low profile when it comes to peoples comments on this forum but I am sick of the stupid comments that people make like this one.

You obviously have no idea what a 1.39 60ft looks like do you! How many Skylines have you seen with standard suspension scraping it's backside on the ground and nearly lifting the front wheels.

If you think Rob is a liar say so. If you think the video has been tampered with say so. If you have no idea what you are talking about keep quiet.

For goodness sake stop the bull and wait until the car is back here. I am one of the least experienced drivers in the drag scene so no doubt I will take a few runs to get up to speed.

Save all of the crap until the end of the season eh? Then if you want to take the piss go ahead.

Meanwhile all the crappers everywhere on this forum can go **** themselves as I am sick of you!


Jeff


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Tommy F said:


> On the vid it does not look like the 1.3 60ft


I'm sorry Tommy but what is a 1.3 60ft suppose to look like?
How many 1.3 60fts have you seen a GTR do, what exactly are they suppose to look like?

You don't get the rear bumper just about dragging on the track and 1st and 2nd gear over so fast from 1.5s surely?

I know your REALLY having trouble accepting that it is possible and thats fine but I assure you I have done many many 1.4 and 1.3 60fts in street cars and I have a fair idea what it feels like.
Even our old 10.2 sec street skyline use to run mid 1.4s on street tyres time and time again and the Drag-R was definatly quite a bit quicker no question in my mind.

You pop up from time to time and put your 2p worth in and when I reply with serious comments I'd really like to discuss with you, you dissapear and never respond to my reply, why is that?

You post like you have quite a bit of experience and maybe you do, I really don't know, but can you please tell me how many 1.4 or 1.3 60fts you have personally done in a street car at the drags?

In all seriousness, I'm not trying to sling shyte back and forth with you, I am genuinly interested is discussing your thoughts on the subject.

I'd like you to show me a high 9 second skyline that launches harder (body angle, time to get to rev limiter in 1st and 2nd etc) or you show me vids of 1.4s and 1.5s which show a full weight GTR rearing up like Jeffs did.

Obviously if you think it was more like a 1.5 then other cars you know of that run 1.5s should be hooking up just the same right?

Seriously, all shyte aside, I really want to see what you can show me.

If you don't respond with pix and/or video links I'll presume once again you have nothing to back up your words.

Rob


----------



## Lag Monster (Aug 16, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> On the 9.7 there was over 3 seconds where I was either on the limiter or off throttled.
> 
> Rob


so now you are trying to say its a high 8 second 1700kg + street car lol


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Tommy F said:


> Thats the problem it was a one run wonder


Ha ha jeff, rob i can't believe you judged this worthy of an answer. Just ignore it, if this guy had half a clue he would have wished he never said it and will certainly hope no one remembers it after jeff has some seat time with it.


----------



## Lag Monster (Aug 16, 2007)

why did you only do one run. or did you do more that we are not being told about ???
I remember Jeff posting saying the car was not coming back till it was well and truly tested.
were there any runs done using the nos ? if not why have you not run it and set it up right for Jeff.


----------



## Lag Monster (Aug 16, 2007)

Tommy F said:


> Thats the problem it was a one run wonder


Lith

I also wonder if that run is right because the vid looks slow tbh

But time will tell


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Lag Monster said:


> why did you only do one run. or did you do more that we are not being told about ???
> I remember Jeff posting saying the car was not coming back till it was well and truly tested.
> were there any runs done using the nos ? if not why have you not run it and set it up right for Jeff.



Err perhaps it had something to do with a broken gearbox, and the fact that it takes 6 to 7 weeks to get the car back here, and the fact that Ludders plans on running it at TOTB in July. So I assume it was all down to a very narrow time-scale, that's the way I interpreted it anyway.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lag Monster said:


> so now you are trying to say its a high 8 second 1700kg + street car lol


I don't believe I ever said that, those are your words.

All I said is that on the 9.7 run there was 3 seconds worth of limiter or off throttle, make of that what you will.

Your comment with "lol" makes it sound like its just impossible for a 1700kg street car to run high 8s? Why would you think that? Has someone told you its impossible or have you had a go yourself and your car didn't so it just can't be possible?
Maybe you havn't seen my 240z run 8.7 on street tyres with a 1.45 60ft weighing 1350kg.
If you add 350kg to the 8.7 I have already done its basicly a 9.0 flat. 

I'm not for 1 second saying Jeffs car will run 8s but I'm sure its very narrow minded of you to think its impossible in any car.

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lag Monster said:


> why did you only do one run. or did you do more that we are not being told about ???


Seeing as all these theories are being thrown around, who's to say we didn't run alot quicker and we have chosen not to say anything? :nervous: 

Jeff can unplug the multi port NOS solinoids for all to see, they will not be required for the results I have promised Jeff. :thumbsup: 

Rob


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Seeing as all these theories are being thrown around, who's to say we didn't run alot quicker and we have chosen not to say anything? :nervous:
> 
> Jeff can unplug the multi port NOS solinoids for all to see, they will not be required for the results I have promised Jeff. :thumbsup:
> 
> Rob


Rob - if you don't mind I would like the car's times kept private for now.

I am happy with the 9.7 first run thanks.

Cheers..........Jeff


,


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

All credit to you Jeff,

Its not like you've been spouting off about breaking records next week or anything, If I were you i'd be concentrating on just running the car and getting used to it - which sounds like exactly what your doing.. 

I'm looking forward to seeing this car in the flesh, aside from how quick it goes its one of the best looking R34s i've ever seen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I agree, I think this is all getting out of hand now...

I'd be sooooo royally fooked off if I was Jeff, he must of spent a fortune on that car and be so proud of it but it's being torn to pieces by so many people before the thing has even landed on UK soil.

How many different threads are we going to see which are pretty much saying the same things ??? I think everyone has got the point that some individuals dont agree with each other, fair enough, it happens.

I hope you enjoy your car when it arrives Jeff, whatever you decide to use it for :thumbsup: 

Lets see what the next few months bring...I for one, am really looking forward to seeing some of these amazing drag cars run up the strip


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Lag Monster

Tommy F, 

who the **** are you?

you seem to be experts on all things drag along with Bobstuart and Munro.

perhaps you could back up your expertese with a little explanation of how you became judge and jury on all things drag.

mook


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

From memory surprise surprise Lag Monster & Munro share the same IP address  

The bitching is getting very childish & boring - banter is one thing but childish jealousy is another uke: 

Jeff take no notice & enjoy a car that is a true one off & bespoke & a credit to all involved. It will run whatever it will run & it wont be for lack of effort from either yours or Rob's side.

Be great to see it here & even better to see the huge smile on your face & the enjoyment from having the balls to make the decision to build it - well done :smokin:


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

trackday addict said:


> Jeff take no notice & enjoy a car that is a true one off & bespoke & a credit to all involved. It will run whatever it will run & it wont be for lack of effort from either yours or Rob's side.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

trackday addict said:


> From memory surprise surprise Lag Monster & Munro share the same IP address
> 
> The bitching is getting very childish & boring - banter is one thing but childish jealousy is another uke:
> 
> ...




I'd like to see the look on Jeff's face after he's done his first proper run, I reckon his expression will say it all :thumbsup: 

I know that if it was me, I'd have a grin the size of the M25 if I got the chance to give that car a good caning, and I'm pretty certain Jeff will be grinning like a cheshire cat too :clap: 

ps: John, can I take your car for a blast down the A217 please?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> Lag Monster
> 
> Tommy F,
> 
> ...


Why the fcuk these [email protected] haven't been banned before now is beyond me. They never have brought anything to this forum apart from immature jealousy and partisan bullshit. If I was still here on the admin, I'd vape the lot of them in an instant, they're dross the lot of them.

Jeff, respect....


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Back on topic..

Jeff, any idea of what events you'll be running at this year apart from TOTB? Will you be going all out hell for leather to get low 10s/9s in any of the street series.

Or...

Will it just be your baby..?  I'd question whether I could ever own such a thing and dare to give it any stick!!


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

Grex said:


> Back on topic..
> 
> Jeff, any idea of what events you'll be running at this year apart from TOTB? Will you be going all out hell for leather to get low 10s/9s in any of the street series.
> 
> ...


Jeff has registered as an entrant for the HKS Drag Series HKS Drag Series - 2008 Driver Details

On a slightly different note, Leon Green is back for JapShow and this should also be James Rumsay's first race too, boosting numbers in Pro class nicely.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I would like to thank the real people on this forum for their support. It is not often I bite but I am just fed up with the wan*ers who do nothing but put people down. 

The GTROC is all about working together for each others good and our mutual interest in the Nissan Skyline (and Stagea of course). If certain individuals do not feel they can support the other members then they should join a forum more suited to them.



Grex said:


> Back on topic..
> 
> Jeff, any idea of what events you'll be running at this year apart from TOTB? Will you be going all out hell for leather to get low 10s/9s in any of the street series.
> 
> ...


Well Grex, good question.

Of course it will be my baby and I will look after it the best I can, but................I might give it some stick now and again.........I suppose it depends on what I need to do to win.

After TOTB I will be taking part in the HKS Series at Santa Pod and the ProStreet Series at Shakespeare and like all the other guys I would like to win. Time will tell.

Jeff

.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Good stuff..

To be honest with a unique car like that, i'd say you were winning already 

It'll be very interesting to see how it runs and what sort of times you can manage!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Jeff you scruffy bugger get your hair cut :chuckle:  

On a seperate note,
Great to hear Leon is well enough to come back into it again Rick, really nice guy who loves his racing :clap: 



Rick C said:


> Jeff has registered as an entrant for the HKS Drag Series HKS Drag Series - 2008 Driver Details
> 
> On a slightly different note, Leon Green is back for JapShow and this should also be James Rumsay's first race too, boosting numbers in Pro class nicely.


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

What happend to it Jeff have you had it out these season ?

What happend Cowie's GTR , Sumopower and Ex Duke / Micks GTR ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I've just read this whole thread from start to finish, some of it quite funny and some of it quite sad really, I'm so glad Jeff and I were more than able to back up my claims, predictions and the 9.7 I did in NZ.

Pretty safe to say it did what it said on the box and there were no crisp packets present.

Rob


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

mandhdrijfhout said:


> What happend to it Jeff have you had it out these season ?
> 
> What happend Cowie's GTR , Sumopower and Ex Duke / Micks GTR ?


Not this season but lookout next year!

No idea about the others


.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Keith Cowie has not run his car AFAIK all year.  Sumopower I think has been left because they are concentrating on GT1, Duke was exported?

DaveG


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I've just read this whole thread from start to finish, some of it quite funny and some of it quite sad really, I'm so glad Jeff and I were more than able to back up my claims, predictions and the 9.7 I did in NZ.
> 
> Pretty safe to say it did what it said on the box and there were no crisp packets present.
> 
> Rob




Agreed. The car *and* Jeff proved all the shit talkers wrong. Where are they now?

The car is a beast. It made more power than those who shout about how powerful their cars are, although they never ran the times their claimed power said it should, but they had an alleged big number on a bit of paper. That's when their cars were running of course, most of their cars were always in bits. Funny that, the alleged best cars in the UK and they were always broken. What kind of tuning is that, make it lighter by having no engine? PMSFL 

Jeff's 'portly' car even beats stripped out lightened race cars masquerading as street cars, she's a big lass but she moves well :chuckle:

I for one, can't wait till next season :thumbsup:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I look forward to seeing Jeff's car in action next year, it's been sadly missed this season but Jeff on the other hand has been at all five rounds competing in various cars you can't keep the lad down!


----------

